
Ethereum Name Service – A Decentralized DNS - tmlee
https://ens.domains/
======
ggm
_ENS is built on smart contracts on the Ethereum blockchain, meaning it doesn
't suffer from the insecurity of the DNS system. You can be confident names
you enter work the way their owner intended._

Hahaa.. Because smart contracts _have no flaws_ and its not like the
arbitrators don't have m-of-n override to force function things out.

Competing claims of security. DNSSEC exists.

If they are truly DOMAIN names, then there are scoping consequences which vest
from the underlying concept of a domain, and what it means to be inside
another domain. If they're just names on a chain, that don't have scope, thats
different of course. I guess I'm just whining that DNS here means something,
and its like the surplus -gate in bushgate back-applied to watergate-gate...

